# Black Claw Bow Holder and Stay Sharp Broadhead Sharpening guide Thread



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks for the thanks and giveaway!


----------



## watson549 (Dec 24, 2013)

Thanks for give away


----------



## NinjaHood (Mar 14, 2016)

Would love to win this give away!


----------



## gutshotem (Aug 8, 2008)

Thanks for the chance.


----------



## B4L Okie (Dec 6, 2011)

Thanks for the give away chance!


----------



## JPW77 (Jan 26, 2004)

Thanks for the opportunity. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alaska at heart (Aug 25, 2009)

Always in for a give-away. Thanks for the opportunity. Best of luck with your business endeavor.


----------



## madstop14 (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm in - thanks!


----------



## gettinold (Oct 23, 2013)

So your telling me there's a chance! Best of luck in your venture.


----------



## nwmo (Dec 21, 2014)

Thanks for the chance


----------



## Winston_7 (Jan 17, 2015)

I was just gonna order one today.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## pooh4459 (Jan 8, 2015)

Great idea hopefully ill win one thanks


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

Very interested in your product.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Inn.Outdoorsman (Feb 4, 2016)

Winston_7 said:


> I was just gonna order one today.


Don't let this thread stop you. :wink:


----------



## jmarv (Aug 3, 2015)

Very nice of you to give back


----------



## ronibeitz (Sep 29, 2015)

in for free stuff


----------



## Old Dutchman (Nov 18, 2012)

Just watched the video. Nice.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks for the chance.


----------



## hoosierhunter1 (Dec 26, 2006)

always looking for something new to try....I'm in for a chance...

Thanks in advance


----------



## tpcowfish (Aug 11, 2008)

Nice offer, good luck


----------



## Kansas Bruisers (Dec 14, 2006)

I'm definitely in for this.


----------



## dasbill (Dec 24, 2015)

Thank you this is awesome.


----------



## lawyerguy1 (Apr 20, 2006)

I'd love to try one of these out. They look pretty interesting. Good luck with your new venture.


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

I thought stay sharp was banned on AT? 

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/member.php?u=536594


----------



## Inn.Outdoorsman (Feb 4, 2016)

We were not a sponsor back then. As of yesterday "Innovative Outdoorsman" became a paid sponsor of Archery Talk and Stay Sharp is a brand that rolls up under the banner of Innovative Outdoorsman.


----------



## jereds15 (Dec 12, 2014)

Thanks for the chance!!!


----------



## Octoberjohn (Jan 15, 2012)

I'm in! Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## Scoutll (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks for the chance!


----------



## yetihunter1 (Aug 8, 2013)

Thanks for the chance


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

Woohoo!!!!


----------



## revwilder (Apr 11, 2005)

Wow, awesome!

Shooting for Christ


----------



## RTILLER (May 4, 2009)

I'm in. It would be great to get something nice on tax day. Haha


----------



## Boudreaux (May 23, 2005)

Thanks for the opportunity. 

Thanks,
Boswell


----------



## KSArcher06 (Aug 28, 2011)

Thank you for the giveaway opportunity


----------



## Flatwoodshunter (Feb 3, 2013)

Thanks, I'm in.


----------



## Buckblood (Jun 12, 2006)

Good luck guys.


----------



## ar1220 (May 18, 2014)

In it to win it thanks for the giveaway


----------



## Geeman (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks I am in


----------



## Inn.Outdoorsman (Feb 4, 2016)

April 15th is the day of the drawing.


----------



## ADCTD2SHOOTING (Mar 31, 2012)

In for the chance


----------



## TRUE HUNT (Nov 8, 2006)

Thanks for the chance. Good luck with the bear claw I mainly bow hunt and also think will work at 3-d shoots as well.


----------



## Inn.Outdoorsman (Feb 4, 2016)

TRUE HUNT said:


> Thanks for the chance. Good luck with the bear claw I mainly bow hunt and also think will work at 3-d shoots as well.


"Black Claw" Bear Claws are doughnuts. LOL


----------



## G-unit (Apr 11, 2013)

In thanks


----------



## Inn.Outdoorsman (Feb 4, 2016)

7 days remaining.


----------



## BoHunter0210 (Oct 3, 2011)

I'm interested in trying one out. Thanks!


----------



## Inn.Outdoorsman (Feb 4, 2016)

Time is running short to indicate your desire to win.


----------



## Inn.Outdoorsman (Feb 4, 2016)

We draw a name tomorrow.


----------



## Inn.Outdoorsman (Feb 4, 2016)

B4l Okie and dhom are our winners. They have been contacted. Thanks to all that have participated. The free shipping coupon code will be expiring soon.


----------



## NHRedleg (Aug 14, 2012)

In, thank you for the opportunity.


----------



## madcityzig (Jul 2, 2010)

In for the win.


----------



## Inn.Outdoorsman (Feb 4, 2016)

B4l Okie and dhom are our winners. They have been contacted. Thanks to all that have participated. The free shipping coupon code will be expiring soon.


----------



## getn'lucky (Apr 17, 2010)

Need one of these for my halon....to heavy
Ty for putting me in


----------



## Inn.Outdoorsman (Feb 4, 2016)

B4l Okie and dhom are our winners. They have been contacted. Thanks to all that have participated. The free shipping coupon code will be expiring soon.


----------



## Buschwacker (Jan 7, 2016)

Hope to win Thanks


----------



## Inn.Outdoorsman (Feb 4, 2016)

The winners have already been selected. This give away has concluded. Thanks.


----------

